# 2018 Nissan Pulsar



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Good evening guys.

So, as you may have seen in another thread, I picked up my new car yesterday. Nothing "special", but as far as I'm concerned, it does the job and has a lot of kit. Especially when you consider that for a similar price I was looking at Citroens/Peugeots, Seats/Skodas and even a Suzuki or two and was getting next to nothing in terms of features and comforts.

Anyway, here is a quick video, a few hours after collecting the car





I do plan on trying to keep a video diary of the car. I don't intend on keeping it much past 3 years (4 at the most), so anything I do do to the car will be minimal and easily removed.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats on the new motor Mat , I like it better than the Seat , I think Nissan are building some good cars of late and I like their styling, how do you rate it compared to your seat?
My wife had the seat Ibiza for 18 months she just did not like it, I know the Leons were better though.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

SWMBO said the same, she loves this car. She wants a Qashqai next (although I'm talking her into an X-Trail).... 

Anyway, yes, as said in the video, if I'm being picky there are a few things it doesn't have that the Leon did. But the extras it does have by far outweigh what it's "missing".

Feels much livelyer (is that a word) than the Leon, and can even hear a bit of spooling from the turbo which is nice. Oh, and the Sat Nav is a dream compared to the aweful interface of the Leon (try entering a postcode in the Leon - in fact, I may do a video as my mum has the same Leon I had)


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Congrats on your new motor - nearly got it right 

Looks very nice and yes I'd agree they're building some nice cars nowadays - had a Qashqai on hire last year when l moved daughter from London to Edinburgh - 40 miles short of 1000 and was a great car to be in...

Great video, but one thing though - 30 deg on car heater


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice one Mat, you've done well and something different from the norm and it's in a nice shade of red, enjoy it. :car:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Congrats on your new motor - nearly got it right
> 
> Looks very nice and yes I'd agree they're building some nice cars nowadays - had a Qashqai on hire last year when l moved daughter from London to Edinburgh - 40 miles short of 1000 and was a great car to be in...
> 
> Great video, but one thing though - 30 deg on car heater


I usually have it set to cool, but it was 6 degrees outside lol



Soul boy 68 said:


> Nice one Mat, you've done well and something different from the norm and it's in a nice shade of red, enjoy it. :car:


Definately.... I've only seen 1 since ordering, and love bright red


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

can someone translate what Mat is saying? Northern monkey  and why you keep looking around, have you stolen the car?

Nice car... so was I right the other pic was a Juke?

Glad you've got a cool car though.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The other pic was a Micra

I was parked up with people around, which is why I was looking around. I always think people are watching me when I'm talking to camera.


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

its a shame the pulsar is being discontinued in the uk as they are a great piece of kit in terms of value for money etc

alex


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Yup, I heard about this yesterday from someone at work.

Funny thing is, I've not seen a single advert for it. Hell, I only saw an advert for the new Micra on Thursday for the first time.... I think Nissan's focus these days is the SUV market with the Juke and Qashqai....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Good afternoon all,

Last week I collected my 2018 Pulsar Teckna, and got a really good deal on it. Anyway, I hope to treat this as a "diary" of sorts, and will also be creating some videos along the way

First "mod" (LOL) was to fit some foot mats - afterall, they are known to add at least 10bhp each!




(not the best video I've ever made TBH)

I've also given it a detail (not a full one that I had planned due to weather), but enough to get a decent coat of wax applied, and wheels protected. Video for that will be coming shortly.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Gave the Pulsar a quick detail last week - had it sat on the drive since I got it, until I had a chance to give the paint and wheels some protection

http://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5428389


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers dude :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking great know mat enjoy


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers dude :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

close call driving out as the door went up lol

also who was pushing the trolley behind you? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Forget the mats adding 10bhp, the red paint automatically adds 40bhp - good choice.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> close call driving out as the door went up lol


Or maybe it was some clever editing 



J1ODY A said:


> also who was pushing the trolley behind you?


That was lad at work. The same one who pulls a face whilst I'm foaming and make me jump at the end.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Sawel said:


> Forget the mats adding 10bhp, the red paint automatically adds 40bhp - good choice.


Indeed. I do like my red cars


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Can you believe it, I've had the car a month already... To be fair, it only took a couple of weeks to notice a few niggles, but only got the chance to make a video this weekend, so here is the latest....






When I say "annoy" I mean in comparison to previous cars. A couple of the "issues" should actually be addressed, and a couple are just me being a picky [email protected]@rd lol


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Good video - just one thing - does this apply / help with the door locks ?

For Nissan:
All doors will be locked automatically when the vehicle speed reaches 15 MPH. 
All doors will unlock automatically once the key is removed from the ignition.

To activate or deactivate the vehicle speed sensing door lock mechanism, perform the following procedure.

1. Close all doors.
2. Turn the ignition switch to the ON position.
3. Within 20 seconds, push and hold the power door lock switch to the LOCK position until the hazard lights flash. When activated, the hazard indicator will flash twice. When deactivated, the hazard indicator will flash once.

To activate or deactivate the automatic door unlock mechanism, perform the following procedure:

1. Close all doors.
2. Turn the ignition switch to the ON position.
3. Within 20 seconds, push and hold the power door lock switch to the UNLOCK position until the hazard lights flash. When activated, the hazard indicator will flash twice. When deactivated, the hazard indicator will flash once.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Eeeh, you're a picky bugger aren't you 

It's amazing isn't it what you don't need, that you have, that you get used to and then miss when then not there...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll give that a try, although I have no key - it's an "intellikey"

And yes, I was being massively picky :lol:

I could have stopped at "proper" annoyances such as the auto wipers, indicator and 1 touch windows. Things such as ambient lighting, gear indicator and temperature responsiveness is me being ultra picky.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Good video - just one thing - does this apply / help with the door locks ?
> 
> For Nissan:
> All doors will be locked automatically when the vehicle speed reaches 15 MPH.
> ...


If this does work, you know I'll be making this into a video


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hope it does help with the door locks ...

I presume there is no on board selection to choose if they do lock / all open / drivers door open ? 

If it doesn't work, wonder if it's something the dealer can enable / can be programmed to do ? 

Looking forward to the video of the things you do like


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nope, nothing in the menu settings....

The dealer is aware of my videos, so I may drop them a message (the sales rep was/is very helpful)


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

RandomlySet said:


> If this does work, you know I'll be making this into a video


Hope I get a mention 

And a surprise detailing prize :thumb:

Seriously though, hope it does work..


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Will give it a try first thing in the morning dude....


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

RandomlySet said:


> Will give it a try first thing in the morning dude....


Fingers crossed :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Didn't work


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

RandomlySet said:


> Didn't work


Oh that's a shame...was worth a try 

Give them a bell and see if it can be done / programmed to do ?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Soon the dealer will be giving you a wide berth and monitoring you account along with Nissan UK:lol:

Think of piece of mind, they is things that annoy me in the merc but I'm lucky I can forget about them all instantly on the press of the silver button and a prob of the accelerator

I bet its possible to code it out through hidden sub menues, just don't make a video about that


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> I bet its possible to code it out through hidden sub menues, just don't make a video about that


You're joking! If I find any hidden tricks I'll be documenting it :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Latest video about the Pulsar


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

New video, adding some more power to the Pulsar :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

RandomlySet said:


> New video, adding some more power to the Pulsar :lol:
> 
> Instant Power Upgrade - Adding Some Stickers! - YouTube


Yer daft bugger :lol::lol::lol:

And, no I can't believe you did a video on it either - or that I watched it for that matter


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Yer daft bugger :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> And, no I can't believe you did a video on it either - *or that I watched it for that matter*


Who's the daft one really then?  :lol:


----------

